# Virus tempts with peek at passwords



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

A new computer virus with the tempting subject line "Re: Your password!" began worming its way around the Internet Monday. Dubbed "Frethem," the virus is rated a medium risk by most researchers because it is spreading relatively quickly. According to antivirus firm Symantec Corp., Frethem has already infected computers inside 25 companies since its initial discovery early Monday.

Full Story


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Either patching Outlook (an old patch at that) or running Lotus Notes/Domino instead of Outlook/Exchange helps 

My e-mail admin duties lately have been telling inhouse users not to e-mail 50MB attachments to the mobile (dialup) sales force.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I had that one around a month or two ago. At least with that subject line that came with a virus.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I got that "password" virus this morning..my Virus checking software cleaned it right up.

Tim L


----------

